# Roswell debris confirmed as ET?



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://ufocon.blogspot.com/2009/05/roswell-debris-confirmed-as.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Some of that "memory" material would sure be useful in developing pantyhose that don't sag at the ankle. Or maybe stretch pants that don't bag at the butt, for those who like wearing such a garment.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I believe we are just someone's science project. I just hope they get a good grade and don't just throw it away an start over.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hmm, quite a few people I know are going to need a BIG "I TOTALLY told you so!!!!!!!!"


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Ha ha Roxy, thats funny. There are so many things that the government covers up i bet. That is a very interesting article. Every time you hear about UFO'S or mysterious creatures you always get all these scientist types saying the witnesses were mistaken or some such drivel. I for one believe the people more. All through the years people witness things and report them and i really done believe everyone is mistaken or a bold face liar.There are things out there that we dont know about.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

The govenment spends billions of dollars trying to find life outside our planet.

so my common sense tells me that if an alien space craft crashed in Roswell, they would not keep it a secret, they would use it to justify expanding our space program.

They obviously would not share everything they found but they would want people to know there was life on other planets. 

Oh and while I'm at it the US government did not fly planes into the World Trade Center and it's own Military HQ just to start a war with Iraq. If they wanted to start a war with Iraq there were plenty of ways to do it without, attacking it's largest most densily populated city, throwing the world economy into a recession, and crippling the airline industry. 

Sorry but I just don't like conspiracy theories cause they insult my intelligence and my intelligence has very low self esteem. 

Oh yeah before I forget, Roxy that was very good idea you had but did you ever stop and think that if Oprah wore memory pants - they would lose their mind trying to remember if she was thin or fat.


----------

